# If you were a serial killer, who would your prey be?



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

I think I would Kill the famous of the famous! that would be sweet!

or maybe just the really anoying famous people!

who would you kill?


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

Only people who deserved it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm the quite type with few friends and have no interest in hurting another living being.  Really.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 16, 2005)

People who can't spell quiet.


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Only people who deserved it.



boring!


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I'm the quite type with few friends and have no interest in hurting another living being.  Really.



gay!


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> boring!


You just made the list


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> People who can't spell quiet.



LMAO!


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 16, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> gay!


virgin


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You just made the list



you not worthy of my list! sorry!


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> virgin


----------



## Mista (Nov 16, 2005)

I wouldnt kill anyone unless someone i love or myself was in danger. Just for converstational purposes i would go on a killing rampage slaughtering rapists and pedophiles.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2005)

Feminists and politicians.


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

Mista said:
			
		

> I wouldnt kill anyone unless someone i love or myself was in danger. Just for converstational purposes i would go on a killing rampage slaughtering rapists and pedophiles.



looks like foreman made someones list!!!!!


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Feminists and politicians.



neo-nazi feminists are sooo hot!


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

what about al-quada(sp), no one wants to kill some terrorosts?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 16, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> People who can't spell quiet.


Don't kill me over a lil transposition.


----------



## Mista (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeh i forgot those towel head terrorists, they would be on the list.


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 16, 2005)

I would be Pat Buchanan and kill all the other radicals....right/left.


THen I would change back into myslef and let him be charged


----------



## maniclion (Nov 16, 2005)

Rodeo Clowns,Gangsta Rappers and elementary school cafeteria ladies with mustaches.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 16, 2005)

Mista said:
			
		

> I wouldnt kill anyone unless someone i love or myself was in danger. Just for converstational purposes i would go on a killing rampage slaughtering rapists and pedophiles.




Are you female?  Are you ever going to return my PM?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 16, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I think I would Kill the famous of the famous! that would be sweet!
> 
> or maybe just the really anoying famous people!
> 
> who would you kill?


1 Oprah
2 Jesse Jackson
3 Dianne Feinstein
4 Sam Brownback

(reload)

5 Louis Farrakhan
6 Kim Jong Il
7 Heber Jentzsch


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 16, 2005)

Lee Delroy


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 16, 2005)

You start killing anyone{human} and you lower yourself to the level of vermin.  (Rather like some politicians come to think of it.............)


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 16, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> 2 Jesse Jackson




I actually like Jesse Jackson.  He will never shut the fuck up, but I think he's a cool guy, lol.


Killing List:

min0 lee   
Kim Jong Ill (Along with every other oppressive regime's dictator)

can't think of anymore..

Beating up List:

Too many to list,

I will say this one redneck that tried to hit me in his F-150 with a 100 foot lift kit.


----------



## carlito cool (Nov 16, 2005)

Hmm 

all the members of the band greenday then i would  kill Justin timberlake then 50 cent for making his dumbass movie


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 16, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> You start killing anyone{human} and you lower yourself to the level of vermin. (Rather like some politicians come to think of it.............)


8. Roman Polanski

(reload)

9. Michael Jackson


----------



## Mista (Nov 16, 2005)

No i'm male. Sorry bout the PM


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2005)

Heh, BigDyl hit on a dude.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 16, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Heh, BigDyl hit on a dude.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2005)

Don't worry, I still love you.


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'd do a ton of research and go kill rapists, killers, etc.

It'd be clean tho.  I'd snipe them, staked out and everything.

I'd be like the Boondock Saints but more discrete .


----------



## goandykid (Nov 16, 2005)

The immigrants who don't bother becoming american

possibly my biggest pet peeve, i dont wanna hafta see 2321 different languages saying the same exact thing on signs or buildings.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 16, 2005)

Well I guees since we're all being honest here I'd hafta say all rednecks, hippies, Mexicans, blacks, whites, asians, everyone with short hair, country music stars, fat people, skinny people, every single person who did not vote _and_ each and every single meathead that owns a volkswagon.

And Rich46yo.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 16, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> The immigrants who don't bother becoming american
> 
> possibly my biggest pet peeve, i dont wanna hafta see 2321 different languages saying the same exact thing on signs or buildings.


or have to speak spanish if I need help at Wal-Mart


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 16, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> The immigrants who don't bother becoming american
> 
> possibly my biggest pet peeve, i dont wanna hafta see 2321 different languages saying the same exact thing on signs or buildings.



You're complaining?  Try living in Canada buddy.  I personally don't have anything against any other race.  But the issue you're complaining about is worse in Canada.  I guarantee it.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 16, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> You're complaining?  Try living in Canada buddy.  I personally don't have anything against any other race.  But the issue you're complaining about is worse in Canada.  I guarantee it.



I didnt know mexicans made it that far...


























JK


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> You're complaining?  Try living in Canada buddy.  I personally don't have anything against any other race.  But the issue you're complaining about is worse in Canada.  I guarantee it.


Not a chance..................just look at the statistics....we have wayyyyyyyyyyyyy more.


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Not a chance..................just look at the statistics....we have wayyyyyyyyyyyyy more.



Of immigration per capita?

*Edit*: Theres a reason a failed social studies.

*Edit: Edit*:  Dude.  We're number one and you're sixth   .

http://www.nationmaster.com/graph-T/imm_new_cit_cap


----------



## Mista (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally posted by cfs3
> Heh, BigDyl hit on a dude.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 16, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> You're complaining? Try living in Canada buddy. I personally don't have anything against any other race. But the issue you're complaining about is worse in Canada. I guarantee it.


Those fucking Americans who escape up there for the free medical and refuse to learn to speak Canuckian should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2005)

Mista said:
			
		

>


So, you want him to hit on you?

There you go BigDyl: an IM member who can't wait to have you!


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 16, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Those fucking Americans who escape up there for the free medical and refuse to learn to speak Canuckian should be ashamed of themselves.



 .   Thats a good one eh buddy.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Those fucking Americans who escape up there for the free medical and refuse to learn to speak Canuckian should be ashamed of themselves.


Laugh all you want, but getting the proper usage and inflection for the "eh" in every sentence isn't easy!


----------



## Mista (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally posted by *cfs3*
> _So, you want him to hit on you?_



No. Im just confused


----------



## maniclion (Nov 16, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Laugh all you want, but getting the proper usage and inflection for the "eh" in every sentence isn't easy!


 Just a little research and you can fit right in.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2005)

Mista said:
			
		

> No. Im just confused


Don't be man. It's OK to sexually experiment.


----------



## Mista (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## maniclion (Nov 16, 2005)

Sneak across the border in the old Canadian Tuxedo and toss a few 'eh's around and no one will suspect a thing....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 16, 2005)

*Goths*


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 16, 2005)

What about Mimes.  Doesn't everyone hate Mimes?


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 16, 2005)

Or what about the people who get in the express lane at the store and have a damn cart full of shit?  I'd kill them too.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 16, 2005)

Hmm...No, no definently have to go with Goths.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 16, 2005)

Cell phone companies.  Those bastards have it coming too!  And slow drivers, there's nothing worse than slow drivers on the road.  Oh, and the guy who invented plastic grocery bags.  The damn things break all the time.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 16, 2005)

The person who came up with the idea of putting the sticker on DVD's and CD's that says PULL HERE and when you do it rips right off and you have to pick the rest of it off little piece by little piece.  And thats after you already tore the shrink wrapping off.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 16, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> The person who came up with the idea of putting the sticker on DVD's and CD's that says PULL HERE and when you do it rips right off and you have to pick the rest of it off little piece by little piece.  And thats after you already tore the shrink wrapping off.



Oooo, I hate those bastards too.  Kill them as well.


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Heh, BigDyl hit on a dude.


Where have you been? He's always hitting on guys.


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

at 4:16pm



			
				BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I'm the quite type with few friends and have no interest in hurting another living being.  Really.






at 5:00pm



			
				BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Well I guees since we're all being honest here I'd hafta say all rednecks, hippies, Mexicans, blacks, whites, asians, everyone with short hair, country music stars, fat people, skinny people, every single person who did not vote _and_ each and every single meathead that owns a volkswagon.
> 
> And Rich46yo.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Where have you been? He's always hitting on guys.



Ok, you've just moved up to #1 on my hit list.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 16, 2005)

i would kill im members ,,,,,until i was the only one posting ,,,dont tell anyone but ive allready started im sitting in the bushes just outside toughs house typing this on my laptop,,,,mwahahahahahahhahahahaahahahaa


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Ok, you've just moved up to #1 on my *hitting on * list.




 min0's a guy???????


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Ok, you've just moved up to #1 on my hit list.


Don't you mean "Hit On" list?


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Don't you mean "Hit On" list?



how original!


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Vieope (Nov 17, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> *Goths*


_Why do you hate goths so much?  
_


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2005)

yea... tell a bunch of people n leave a trail, that'd be real smart.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 17, 2005)

just my opinion


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2005)

but i will tell you this i have thought after a murder if you really wanted to fuck w the cops n forensic people you could cut the body into dime size pieces and tack them all up on the walls of the house in a random fashion. like no two pieces of the leg in the same area... they'd have to collect lable n package each piece separately n the coroner would have to piece the person back together. n just to be an asshole i'd... uh i mean you could make sure a couple of the pieces were not from the original corpse.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2005)

eh, who is not as important as the details.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 17, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> but i will tell you this i have thought after a murder if you really wanted to fuck w the cops n forensic people you could cut the body into dime size pieces and tack them all up on the walls of the house in a random fashion. like no two pieces of the leg in the same area... they'd have to collect lable n package each piece separately n the coroner would have to piece the person back together. n just to be an asshole i'd... uh i mean you could make sure a couple of the pieces were not from the original corpse.



  you are sick


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2005)

thank you. of course if someone really pissed you off tho you could slowly, methodically and with careful precision so as to obtain the maximum amount of pain without the victim losing conciousness or dying, break every bone in a persons body and then hoist them up by the feet and lower them head first into a pit that you then slowly fill with rotting viscera of various farm animals (easily obtained if you tell a slaugterhouse you need it for bait to trap fur animals or bears...)


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 17, 2005)

to get away with murder u feed the body parts to pigs


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 17, 2005)

we are all gonna have the fbi watching us verry carefully now hey????lol


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2005)

what?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2005)

pigs will eat them too eh?


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 17, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> pigs will eat them too eh?



yes my dear


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 17, 2005)

pigs will eat anything ,,,,ask hank


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> but i will tell you this i have thought after a murder if you really wanted to fuck w the cops n forensic people you could cut the body into dime size pieces and tack them all up on the walls of the house in a random fashion. like no two pieces of the leg in the same area... they'd have to collect lable n package each piece separately n the coroner would have to piece the person back together. n just to be an asshole i'd... uh i mean you could make sure a couple of the pieces were not from the original corpse.


 Have I ever told you how much I love you?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2005)

i sense the makings of a great novel or two in this thread. maybe a little non-fiction too. n that reminds me... how is the human meat thread doing lately?


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 17, 2005)

people who drive very badly.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Have I ever told you how much I love you?


 relax, you're not on the list.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> relax, you're not on the list.


Yo mamas on the list!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2005)

see, i *knew* you were a freak. you *wanna* be on the list don't you?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2005)

1. monkey
 2.
 3.
 ...


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 17, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> but i will tell you this i have thought after a murder if you really wanted to fuck w the cops n forensic people you could cut the body into dime size pieces and tack them all up on the walls of the house in a random fashion. like no two pieces of the leg in the same area... they'd have to collect lable n package each piece separately n the coroner would have to piece the person back together. n just to be an asshole i'd... uh i mean you could make sure a couple of the pieces were not from the original corpse.



I like this idea, but instead of tacking them on the wall, you could super glue them to ceiling and the wall.  And put them in the form of a smiley face.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2005)

the super glue might throw off the testing that is essential to the moment when they go "oh shit, we have another victim"


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> 1. monkey
> 2.
> 3.
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2005)

if you could immobilize the victim long enough n knew how to keep this from killing them you could take a razor or a scalpel and cut lines down them say 1/4 inch apart and then cut like around the ribs n then half way down the thighs n loosen each slice up. then drop them off somewhere n they'll be running down the street screaming looking like they are wearing a saucy little fringe outfit all flapping around but it's really their flesh. eh might not kill them but then in this kind of scenario the victim isn't the real target sooooo when they are safely in the ambulance some dogooder calls you detonate the plastique you tucked up their ass.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2005)

i like this thread.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2005)

you could poison their banana.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> you could poison their banana.


 ...


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 17, 2005)

The problem with slicing them, is shock.  Most people would go into shock after something that traumatic is happening to their body.  And in order to prevent this, you would have to drug them and then they couldn't run.
But here's a thought.  What about downing someone, only to reive them and then in turn drown them again.  Doing this over and over.  Now that would be cruel.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2005)

i'd like to um i wonder if you could put someone out, open up their stomach and carefully lay all their intestines out around them then wake them up n them if they'd mind closing for you...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> ...


 
 lol.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 17, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Why do you hate goths so much?
> _



Shhhh! They are everywhere...they are watching...they can _hear_ you....


----------



## NeilPearson (Nov 17, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> You're complaining?  Try living in Canada buddy.  I personally don't have anything against any other race.  But the issue you're complaining about is worse in Canada.  I guarantee it.



I grew up in Edmonton and lived in Calgary for about 7 years.  Then I moved to Phoenix where I have lived for 6 years now.

The sign issue and different languages is much more of an issue in Canada than in Arizona.  It's not Spanish as much but it is everything else that you can imagine.  Try going to Banff, you would swear you were in Japan.

Then try going to Quebec where it is illegal to have an English sign outside your place of business if you do not have the same sign (but twice as big) in French


----------



## Vieope (Nov 17, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> but i will tell you this i have thought after a murder if you really wanted to fuck w the cops n forensic people you could cut the body into dime size pieces and tack them all up on the walls of the house in a random fashion. like no two pieces of the leg in the same area... they'd have to collect lable n package each piece separately n the coroner would have to piece the person back together. n just to be an asshole i'd... uh i mean you could make sure a couple of the pieces were not from the original corpse.



_Why would they need to put the body together again? _


----------



## Mista (Nov 17, 2005)

You learn something new everyday.......


Today - Little Wing scares me.


----------



## jasone (Nov 17, 2005)

If I were a serial killer I would probably have killed Captian Crunch for making me fat.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2005)

Mista said:
			
		

> You learn something new everyday.......
> 
> 
> Today - Little Wing scares me.


 sorry, in anna's defense, my bra was too tight. lol.


----------



## GFR (Nov 17, 2005)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> I grew up in Edmonton and lived in Calgary for about 7 years.  Then I moved to Phoenix where I have lived for 6 years now.
> 
> *The sign issue and different languages is much more of an issue in Canada than in Arizona. * It's not Spanish as much but it is everything else that you can imagine.  Try going to Banff, you would swear you were in Japan.
> 
> Then try going to Quebec where it is illegal to have an English sign outside your place of business if you do not have the same sign (but twice as big) in French


         

AZ is about 60% Mexican........and half of them are illegal.....25% of this state only speaks Spanish. Another 15% speaks English as a second language...and they do a shitty job of it.....hell go to LA you have entire city's that don't even have English written sign's anywhere in sight.....including the ATM's...
Many of them completely Asian....

Canada has nothing on America as far as immagrants


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Canada has nothing on America as far as immagrants



did you not read that link where i proved you wrong?

*Edit*: here it is again: http://www.nationmaster.com/graph-T/imm_new_cit_cap


----------



## Flex (Nov 18, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> who would you kill?



Anyone for $50


----------



## MyK (Nov 18, 2005)

moral of this thread; little wing is psycho!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2005)

yea n all the non psycho who gives a shit about who has the most immigrants is ruining this cool thread... blood? guts? gore? anybody?


----------



## MyK (Nov 18, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> yea n all the non psycho who gives a shit about who has the most immigrants is ruining this cool thread... blood? guts? gore? anybody?


I can only start threads, I have no control over what becomes of them!

this is how I imagine a date with you would end, just when you think the fun is starting......bam


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2005)

my gun is bigger.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2005)

and i'd be smiling.


----------



## MyK (Nov 18, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> my gun is bigger.



not as big as mine!


----------



## MyK (Nov 18, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> and i'd be smiling.



you certainly would!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 18, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>


 
I don't know, but that picture is getting me hot!


(BTW, what is that?... A S&W 29  in 44mag?)


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I don't know, but that picture is getting me hot!
> its getting u hot because u are a sick twisted bitter little man
> 
> (BTW, what is that?... A S&W 29  in 44mag?)


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> AZ is about 60% Mexican........and half of them are illegal.....25% of this state only speaks Spanish. Another 15% speaks English as a second language...and they do a shitty job of it.....hell go to LA you have entire city's that don't even have English written sign's anywhere in sight.....including the ATM's...
> Many of them completely Asian....
> 
> Canada has nothing on America as far as immagrants


Same here in NYC


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 18, 2005)

here in adelaide australia we are getting alot of those real tall skinny lanky african dudes,,,who wear really bright coulered rags,,,aparently they cant work because there hopeless,,and they say 1 in 4 of them has aids,,,,,,,,that will be great for our country,,,,and they cant speak english....im thinking of hanging out at the airport for a few weeks welcoming them all to our faboulas country


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 18, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> here in adelaide australia we are getting alot of those real tall skinny lanky african dudes,,,who wear really bright coulered rags,,,aparently they cant work because there hopeless,,and they say 1 in 4 of them has aids,,,,,,,,that will be great for our country


Pshhhh

We've had that in Detroit since the US civil war -


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2005)

maybe there are worse things than death... like peeling the skin off someones face n letting them live... or their cock.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2005)

oh i know... the freaks in the thread i think hank put up who mutilate their genitals for thrills. why would anyone cut their penis in half n think that is cool? they should all die. um by hmmm... what if you drive a pole up their ass and then bury the other end in the ground so their body weight causes the spear to move slowly toward their brain???


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 18, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> maybe there are worse things than death... like peeling the skin off someones face n letting them live... *or their cock*.


 

TABOO!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> TABOO!


 hmmm, i made Vanity some audio files called dontlisten... this leads to an audio file called donotlisten...   exactly how good are you with computors?!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 18, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> hmmm, i made Vanity some audio files called dontlisten... this leads to an audio file called donotlisten...  exactly how good are you with computors?!


Better than you are at spelling -


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2005)

nice observation lol.

 After telling the girls that she had probably choked, he carried             Sandra's body upstairs.  A short time later, they shuddered             with horror when they heard the unmistakeable whine of a power saw.              Their horror later turned to revulsion when one of Heidnik's dogs             walked into the basement carrying a long meaty bone and proceeded to             devour it in front of the terrified girls.   Investigators             would later reveal that Heidnik had ground up Lindsay's flesh using             a food processor, and             fed it to his dogs and the captives mixed with dog food.  To             dispose of the remaining parts of the body, he cooked them on the             stove.

http://www.crimelibrary.com/serial_killers/weird/heidnik/index_1.html

 lots of good ideas here.


----------



## Nachez (Nov 18, 2005)

Id be a vigalante likr Charles Brawnson

call my self the Death Wish Vigalante.


----------



## Nachez (Nov 18, 2005)

Then id feed the bodys to my dogs.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 18, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> oh i know... the freaks in the thread i think hank put up who mutilate their genitals for thrills. why would anyone cut their penis in half n think that is cool? they should all die. um by hmmm... what if you drive a pole up their ass and then bury the other end in the ground so their body weight causes the spear to move slowly toward their brain???



That's actually similar to a medival torture device I believe the called the Pear.  It was a pear-shaped metal device that was inserted in the ass.  There was a crank on the end that when turned, was spread apart the pear shape into multiple directions, ripping the ass apart from the inside.  Very painful and cruel punishment.  But that was the "cool thing" back then. 
There was also Vlad the Impaler who would spear victims and then place the spear in the ground while they were still stuck to the end.  The body would then slowly slide down the shaft of the spear, usually with the victim still alive.  Yet again, another example of a very painful death.


----------



## Tier (Nov 18, 2005)

I would stake out weddings and wait for the bride and groom to leave the chapel and snipe only one of them.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 18, 2005)

I think we, as a society, have gotten too far away from these kinds of deaths.  All this talk about cruel and unusual punishment is for the birds.  If someone is on Death Row, I say we off them in some sort of painful way, such as hanging.  I mean look at the advantages.  It's cheap, painful, and makes other would-be criminals really think about what they are about to do.  So many criminals are fearless of the justice system, because we pamper them in prison.  Think about it, if you were a criminal, would you want to go to prison if we did things like this to prisoners?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 18, 2005)

All you guys are too silly with these elaborate plots...

Nothing like a good rifle!

Right John?







-yep


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 18, 2005)

Tier said:
			
		

> I would stake out weddings and wait for the bride and groom to leave the chapel and snipe only one of them.



Now that took some serious thought, didn't it?  I like your originality.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 18, 2005)

There's the dude who was in the news here locally that terrorized his neighborhood for 10 years, he would scream and yell at all hours of the night, threaten to burn peoples homes down, etc.  Kid's had to play in their backyards growing up there, they just now finally worked up the courage to file a group restraining order on him forcing him to move away.  If I had a guy like that in my neighborhood I would pay a midnight visit to him with some chloroform, a filet knife, an airbrush gun, a first aid kit, a small dose of tranquilizer and a dehydrater.  I'd knock him out, tranquilize him, drain some of his arterial blood, filet the flesh from the small of his back, dry it out till it made a nice vellum and then use it to airbrush his portrait in his own blood.  Oh, then I'd shove a firecracker up his urethra and you know the rest of that...


----------



## Tier (Nov 18, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Now that took some serious thought, didn't it?  I like your originality.



I've thought about it a lot, there's something about destroying a person completely that is romantic. The thought of making the surviving person feel so much, such an overwhelming emotion it makes them more alive. You instill the most vivid pictures in that person's life in that action, by killing the most loved one in the happiest moment of their life, it's creation by death.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2005)

that's creepier than anything i said....


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2005)

you could rip their heart out of their chest so quickly you put it still beating in their hand while savoring the shocked look of horror and surprise... and tell them they weren't using it for anything worthwhile anyway....


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2005)

you might have to practice on a lot of people to perfect this technique....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 18, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> you could rip their heart out of their chest so quickly you put it still beating in their hand while savoring the shocked look of horror and surprise... and tell them they weren't using it for anything worthwhile anyway....


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 18, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> you might have to practice on a lot of people to perfect this technique....



I'd pratice some things on you.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 18, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> you might have to practice on a lot of people to perfect this technique....


  Dirty Girl!!!

Don't turn this into your personal sex thread again -


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Dirty Girl!!!
> 
> Don't turn this into your personal sex thread again -


----------



## redman12 (Nov 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> 8. Roman Polanski
> 
> (reload)
> 
> 9. Michael Jackson




Isnt polanski that asshole producer who raped a little girl , becasue if so then he just made my list


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 18, 2005)

redman12 said:
			
		

> Isnt polanski that asshole producer who raped a little girl , becasue if so then he just made my list


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 19, 2005)

Steal someone's kidney and leave them in a bathtub full of ice.....No wait, people are already doing this.  Oops.


----------



## MyK (Nov 19, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> you might have to practice on a lot of people to perfect this technique....


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Dirty Girl!!!
> 
> Don't turn this into your personal sex thread again -



Hey, dirty girls are nice.      Especially dirty girls with creative minds.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 19, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I'd pratice some things on you.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 19, 2005)

the movie 7 is one of my favorites, now the bad guy in that had a very creative mind...


----------



## MyK (Nov 19, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> the movie 7 is one of my favorites, now the bad guy in that had a very creative mind...



yea, the guy he kept on the edge of dying in that apartment! that was ssoooooo freaky!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 19, 2005)

did you get a good look at the lust murder device? damn.


----------



## MyK (Nov 19, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> did you get a good look at the lust murder device? damn.




I repressed that into the depths of my unconscious!! 


what about the fat guy who popped!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 19, 2005)

yea. they all were the best scenario anyone could come up w for each sin and the ending was kickass. i'd have shot the fucker too. i think anyone would have at that particular moment in their life.

http://www.newline.com/sites/seven/


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 19, 2005)

how about hannibal lecter getting that pedophile to cut off his own face ? that was admirably creative.


----------



## MyK (Nov 19, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> yea. they all were the best scenario anyone could come up w for each sin and the ending was kickass. i'd have shot the fucker too. i think anyone would have at that particular moment in their life.
> 
> http://www.newline.com/sites/seven/




"IF" I was to ever get married, I would never ignore my wife the way he did though!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 19, 2005)

i didn't get the impression he ignored her. she kept the news of the baby from him out of understanding his life at that moment, he had a lot going on and sometimes it's right for a woman to step back a little, say if your man has a job where too much on his mind could get him dead. love shouldn't have to mean you are attatched at the hip. she would have told him at the right time.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 19, 2005)

I wouldn't have killed that fucker at the end of 7. I would have beat him and let him go to jail. Killing him let him win.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 19, 2005)

easy to think that when you haven't just seen your pregnant wife's head in a box.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 19, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> easy to think that when you haven't just seen your pregnant wife's head in a box.


 I would want to hurt the the wrost way possible though, so I wouldn't want to kill him.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 19, 2005)

skin him alive just a little more skin each day so as not to put him in shock, never give one area a chance to heal, have conspirators come in pretending to rescue him only to take him somplace else and continue to do the same thing.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 19, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> skin him alive just a little more skin each day so as not to put him in shock, never give one area a chance to heal, have conspirators come in pretending to rescue him only to take him somplace else and continue to do the same thing.


 You're weird.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 19, 2005)

did you see the video of the guy getting killed by letting a horse do him? put the device from se7ens lust murder on the horse...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 19, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> did you see the video of the guy getting killed by letting a horse do him? put the device from se7ens lust murder on the horse...


 I heard about it, I deffiniatly didn't watch the video. I don't remember what the sex thing looked like though...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 19, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> You're weird.


 i always have read for enjoyment and i have no idea why but i always went for horror and shocking murder stuff plus i write so it makes you think of all the creepy things you _could_ do, in a story of course.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 19, 2005)

basically it was an enormous strap on that curved up some n was made of blades. i saw a pic of it online once i'll see if i can find it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 19, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> basically it was an enormous strap on that curved up some n was made of blades. i saw a pic of it online once i'll see if i can find it.


 I remeber now... Thanks for ruining a good nights sleep.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 19, 2005)

sorry, i didn't think of that. i don't sleep at night.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 19, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> "IF" I was to ever get married, I would never ignore my wife the way he did though!


can someone inject some test in to this guy????


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 19, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> "IF" I was to ever get married, I would never ignore my wife the way he did though!


 That's a big IF MyK, gay marriage is still illegal.


----------



## MyK (Nov 19, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> That's a big IF MyK, gay marriage is still illegal.






your none stop!


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 20, 2005)

my prey would be myk,,,,,because he is gay


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 20, 2005)

I think Jigsaw from Saw is quite the creative one.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 20, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> sorry, i didn't think of that. i don't sleep at night.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 20, 2005)

i don't


----------



## MyK (Nov 20, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i didn't get the impression he ignored her. she kept the news of the baby from him out of understanding his life at that moment, he had a lot going on and sometimes it's right for a woman to step back a little, say if your man has a job where too much on his mind could get him dead. love shouldn't have to mean you are attatched at the hip. she would have told him at the right time.




in a usual situation I would agree with you, but remember that they had just moved to the city and they only knew each other! Im just sayin he should of spent some more time with her until she was able to make a couple of friends,


----------



## LAM (Nov 21, 2005)

I would want to be like the serial killer in the movie Suspect Zero.  a serial killer that kills other serial kilers...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2005)

verrryyy interesting


----------



## LAM (Nov 21, 2005)

check out the movie, it came out last year.  it was pretty good


----------



## god hand (Nov 21, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> did you not read that link where i proved you wrong?
> 
> *Edit*: here it is again: http://www.nationmaster.com/graph-T/imm_new_cit_cap


There's more Mexicans in the US than people in Canada  



























Last time I checked


----------



## god hand (Nov 21, 2005)

I would kill:

1. All gays women and men  
2. All racists  
3. All atheists so they can meet the God they dont believe soon as possible!  
4. Goths    
5. Hollywood actor and actress that think they have say.  
6. All the teenagers in love with pop stars.
7. All the pop stars.
8. Females with NO ASS AT ALL  
9. Men under than 40 that dont workout.   
10. Thats all I can think of for right now.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 21, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I would kill:
> 
> 1. All gays women and men
> 2. All racists
> ...


 you're a racist, so you'd kill yourself after killing gays?


----------



## god hand (Nov 21, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> you're a racist, so you'd kill yourself after killing gays?


I actually like some white, mexican, and black people so I dont consider myself a racist


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 22, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> 8. Roman Polanski
> 
> (reload)
> 
> 9. Michael Jackson


10. Gary Glitter
11. Cat Stevens


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 22, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I actually like some white, mexican, and black people so I dont consider myself a racist


 oh, I see. You have to hate all white people to be a racist. I guess since Strom Thurmond doesn't hate his daughter he's not considered a racist.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 22, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I would kill:
> 
> 1. All gays women and men
> 2. All racists
> ...


----------



## Arnold (Nov 22, 2005)

anyone that supports Bush.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 22, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> anyone that supports Bush.



Hey, I resemble that remark....you'd kill me?  I'm just a G.I.  doing his time.  I have a wife and 2 kids, spare me please.    






























































it's all good.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 22, 2005)

I figure if anyone is stupid enough to support Bush at this point they are better off dead.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 22, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I figure if anyone is stupid enough to support Bush at this point they are better off dead.



Eh, I don't have much choice, since they pay me to.  Just like they paid me to support Clinton, and whoever follows Bush.  Besides, I love my life, so I'm not better off dead.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 22, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I wouldn't have killed that fucker at the end of 7. I would have beat him and let him go to jail. Killing him let him win.


 exactly except I think I'd take it a step further and make good use of an ice pick to his spine that way he'll never forget when he has no mobility below the neck for the rest of his life.  Kind of like a sadistic Hallmark card........guaranteed to leave a lasting impression.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 22, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> exactly except I think I'd take it a step further and make good use of an ice pick to his spine that way he'll never forget when he has no mobility below the neck for the rest of his life. Kind of like a sadistic Hallmark card........guaranteed to leave a lasting impression.


 Good idea.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 28, 2005)

_Healthier threads.  _


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 28, 2005)

I would kill every other male on the planet.  Eliminating the competition seems like my best bet at this point.  Heh.

Really though, I wouldn't kill anyone, but I would probably beat the living shit out of politicians.  I hate them all.  They all are fucking liars.  They all can lick my grundle.  Anarchy for life.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 28, 2005)

i would kill people that pick on others because they are different. i would start with the fag thats talks shit about a persons paralyzed sister and her rape. then i would slit his throat. or better i will boil his feet, maybe drown him then resesitate and then drown again and repeat until his heart gives out. or poke little holes around his neck with a needle until his head fell off, or rip out your fucking fingernails and pour salt in em who knows. or i will stab you and bury you on top of someone already in a grave, what cops would think to look there???????


----------



## V Player (Dec 28, 2005)

Child molesters. Hands down....


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 28, 2005)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> i would kill people that pick on others because they are different. i would start with the fag thats talks shit about a persons paralyzed sister and her rape. then i would slit his throat. or better i will boil his feet, maybe drown him then resesitate and then drown again and repeat until his heart gives out. or poke little holes around his neck with a needle until his head fell off, or rip out your fucking fingernails and pour salt in em who knows. or i will stab you and bury you on top of someone already in a grave, what cops would think to look there???????


I see you met MYK.  
Don't pay attention to him, he's loco


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 28, 2005)

yeah i know, i juss get a lil tempered at times . lol


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 29, 2005)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> i would kill people that pick on others because they are different. i would start with the fag thats talks shit about a persons paralyzed sister and her rape. then i would slit his throat. or better i will boil his feet, maybe drown him then resesitate and then drown again and repeat until his heart gives out. or poke little holes around his neck with a needle until his head fell off, or rip out your fucking fingernails and pour salt in em who knows. or i will stab you and bury you on top of someone already in a grave, what cops would think to look there???????


Nice try but you are missing the psych war shit, I would let him do all of those things to himself


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 30, 2005)

1.  FAT people
2.  Gays (like VERY gay)
3.  Retards


----------



## MyK (Jan 3, 2006)

TheGreatSatan said:
			
		

> 1.  FAT people
> 2.  Gays (like VERY gay)
> 3.  Retards


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 22, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> 8. Roman Polanski
> 
> (reload)
> 
> 9. Michael Jackson



10. Britney Spears


----------



## david (May 22, 2006)

Anyone who wants to kill me.  (Self Defense)


----------



## BigDyl (May 22, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> 10. Britney Spears




1. Monkey Man...


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> 1. Monkey Man...



I'll be waiting...


----------



## BigDyl (May 22, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I'll be waiting...





Look above you...


----------



## maniclion (May 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Look above you...


Look behind you...


----------



## BigDyl (May 22, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Look behind you...




Look above you, again I say...


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Ok, you've just moved up to #1 on my I'd hit that list.


 
so..it's late...get over it...


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> you might have to practice on a lot of people to perfect this technique....


 


			
				BigDyl said:
			
		

> I'd pratice some things on you.


 
best thing is...it wouldn't take him long, either....


----------



## GFR (May 22, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

>



not funny


----------



## maniclion (May 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Look above you, again I say...


Again, look behind you....I say


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 22, 2006)

Illegal Immagrants ... ... as the jumped the fences or pulled up outta the river.


----------



## BigDyl (May 23, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Again, look behind you....I say


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Look above you...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 24, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> 10. Britney Spears



11. Shirley L. Phelps-Roper


----------



## god hand (Jun 24, 2006)

Fat chicks under the age of 25


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 29, 2006)

bump lol i love this thread


----------



## KelJu (Sep 29, 2006)

Wow, I never noticed this thread before. I would sniper dirty politicians, and other forms of corrupt authority.


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2006)

Who cares you would be a serial killer you would kill all and any.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 29, 2006)

I changed my vote. I would kill of the the lawyers.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> Who cares you would be a serial killer you would kill all and any.



Some of the best serial killers had a specific prey.


----------



## GFR (Sep 29, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Wow, I never noticed this thread before. I would sniper dirty politicians, and other forms of corrupt authority.


That job would take a 1000 men and 100 years to finish


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Some of the best serial killers had a specific prey.



So are you implying there are good serial killers by calling them "Best"?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> So are you implying there are good serial killers by calling them "Best"?



Hey, anyone can take pride in their work.


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Hey, anyone can take pride in their work.



This is true. Even the sadistic ones.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 29, 2006)

I remember making this for BigDyl all the things I've done for him and he still refuses to give reach arounds...


----------



## Mickey4Fingers (Mar 21, 2007)

I would kill people who get mad at me when I curl in the squat rack!  

assholes...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 21, 2007)

Mickey4Fingers said:


> I would kill people who get mad at me when I curl in the squat rack!
> 
> assholes...



I'm an asshole ... so that guy doin curls in the squat rack would have to die.    Why do you do that?  I lift alone so I need that rack, you don't.  I fucking hate squats as it is so when you're in there it messes me up ... go do preachers


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2007)

i'd be the serial killer that kills the bad guys that get away with their crimes. and i'd record the horrific deaths and make sure they are spread all over the net as a warning to other bad guys.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i'd be the serial killer that kills the bad guys that get away with their crimes. and i'd record the horrific deaths and make sure they are spread all over the net as a warning to other bad guys.


You should read _Darkly Dreaming Dexter_.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 21, 2007)

_I read almost all the book but since the series is awesome, I stopped reading it. _


----------



## nagalfar (Mar 21, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Wow, I never noticed this thread before. I would sniper dirty politicians, and other forms of corrupt authority.



Hope you have LOTS of ammo and time, that would be a lifetime endeavor!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 21, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i'd be the serial killer that kills the bad guys that get away with their crimes. and i'd record the horrific deaths and make sure they are spread all over the net as a warning to other bad guys.


This has been in my mind many more times then I can recall.  The evil ones ... child molester level of evil ... would die horribly.  Good angle though that youtube idea ...  ... but could that really be a deterrent?  It would certainly provide some primally effective form of justice for the surviving victims ...


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You should read _Darkly Dreaming Dexter_.



i'll check it out thanks


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You should read _Darkly Dreaming Dexter_.


 Showtime has a series called "dexter" ...  ... same?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _I read almost all the book but since the series is awesome, I stopped reading it. _



The ending in the book is a bit different for the teevee show.  There's also a lot that's in the show and that's not in the book.  So it's worth reading after you've watched the show.

Heck, I've already finished book two and will read book three when it comes out this summer.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Showtime has a series called "dexter" ...  ... same?



Yep.  Both the show and the books are great.  The first book is the source for my sig.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> The ending in the book is a bit different for the teevee show.  There's also a lot that's in the show and that's not in the book.  So it's worth reading after you've watched the show.
> 
> Heck, I've already finished book two and will read book three when it comes out this summer.



_I thought it was only one book. The series didnt end, only the first season. _


----------

